# BBQ Pork Fried Rice Part 1



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb center cut boneless pork loin
1/4 cup of hoisin sauce
1 tblsp of soy sacue
1 tblsp of minced garlic
1 1/2 tsp of ketchup
1/4 tsp chinese five spice powder

4 medium leeks (white and pale green parts only)
1/2 snow peas


Pre heat oven to 350 degs. Trim any fat from pork loin and pat dry. In a bowl, stir together remaining BBQ pork loin ingredients. Add pork to BBQ sauce, turninh to coat. 

In a small baking pan lined with foil roast pork for 25 mins, or until a meat thermometer inserted at least 2 inches reads 155 degs. Cool pork completely. Pork mat be roasted 2 dyas ahead of time and chilled in a zip lock bag. Cut pork into 1/4 inch thick slices and cut those slices into 1/2 inch squares. Cut leeks crosswise into thin slices and in a bowl soak in water to cover seperating slices into rings and agitating occasionally to release any grit, about 5 mins. Lift leeks from water and drain in a colander. Trim snow peas and cut diagonally. 

SEE PART 2


----------

